# Beutebucht Ruf schnell von Hass auf Ehrfürchtig



## Tigres die Vergelterin (19. Oktober 2010)

so... leider war ich soof auf einen freund zu hören, der meinte, am piraten tag könnte man nur den erfolg machen wenn man bei den blutseglern auf freundlich is.. so hab ich mich dran gemacht den ruf dort zu farmen.. geht ja nur über beutebucht killen. hab ich gemacht.. schwubs war ich schneller hasserfült als bei den andern freundlich XD aber nich schlimm...

auf jeden brauchte man das ja dann am ende net für den erfolg -_- leider...
also fast umsonst gemacht. bis auf den titel von den blutseglern. aber egal..

nun will ich meine ruf wieder hoch puschen.. will ja die fraktionen voll bekommen solange es ncoh soweit geht. wie ist das dann? weil ich weiß bisher nur von den mobs in tanaris.. aber die bringen nur 5 für gatzgeran und die andern fraktionen nur 2 ruf pro kill,..

gibts noch nen andern weg den ruf zu verbessern als so?

danke schonmal


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Oktober 2010)

Blutsegler killen?


----------



## icepeach (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mich net irre gibt es in Feralas, in der nähe des bootstegs, ein Goblin der wiederholbare Quests für Ruf gibt. 
Wieviel das genau sind kann ich dir nicht sagen, werden aber schon mehr sein wie das umhauen sämtlicher mobs.^^


----------



## <<NôGô>> (19. Oktober 2010)

Kill doch einfach die Piraten. Und sobald du wieder auf Freundlich bist machste daylies in BB


----------



## Maribêlla (19. Oktober 2010)

Für Beutebucht musst du 40 Seidenstoff und 4 rote Farbstoffe abgeben.
Gibt glaub ich 500 ruf in Beutebucht
und die anderen 
250 ruf gadgetzan 
250 ruf ratschet
250 ewige warte

Der Typ dafür steht vor Beutebucht auf der linken Seite Richtung Blutsegelpiraten

Für die anderen Fraktionen musst du Magie-, Wolle-, und Leinenstoff abgeben mit irgendetwas dabei.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (19. Oktober 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Kill doch einfach die Piraten. Und sobald du wieder auf Freundlich bist machste daylies in BB



was bringt mir das wenn ich die piraten aber auf dem status behlaten will auf dem ich sie habe?
will die ja net als fraktion verlieren


----------



## Maribêlla (19. Oktober 2010)

Welchen Status willst du behalten?
Die sind verfeindet. Du kannst dich nur für eine Fraktion entscheiden.

Den Titel verlierst du natürlich nicht, hab den Erfolg auch gemacht.


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Oktober 2010)

für die Heldentat der Wahnsinnige muss man nicht zwingend den Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren behalten.
Es reicht, wenn man ihn einmal auf Wohlwollend hatte. 
Ansonsten gibts nur die Möglichkeit tagelang Mobs an der Küste hinter Ratchet zu killen, die geben aber ab 11999 keinen Ruf mehr, dann musst nach Tanaris.
Quests kann man auch noch machen, die einem dann Ruf beim DDK geben, sprich für alle der anderen Fraktionen auch noch.
Des Weiteren kannst du noch in Düsterbruch farmen, aber dauert länger als Mobs killen. (5 pro Kill für BB, 3-2 für den Rest des DDK)


----------



## Gruftpirscher (19. Oktober 2010)

Befreie im Düsterbruch den Goblin von seinen Fesseln

gibt 350 Ruf bei jeder der vier Fraktionen pro run.

ich weiß aber nicht, ob das auf jeder Rufstufe gilt.

Ich bin atm bei allen vieren auf respektvoll.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (19. Oktober 2010)

du kannst sowohl bei bluseglern als auch bei BB ehrfürchtig sein... un das gleichzeitig.
musst nur die richtigen mobs killen


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (19. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> was bringt mir das wenn ich die piraten aber auf dem status behlaten will auf dem ich sie habe?
> will die ja net als fraktion verlieren



Wenn du einen guten Ruf bei den Blutseeglern behalten willst gibt es nicht viel Auswahl. Es dauert zwar aber es geht. 

Auf keinen Fall die Stoffe abgeben!

Jetzt hast du 2 Möglichkeiten: 
-Piraten in Tanaris grinden (die in Ratchet gehen glaub ich nur bis zu einem bestimmten Ruf)

-Die Quest Befreit Knot in Düsterbruch Nord und die Ogeranzugquest beim gleichen Npc. 

Dauert nur recht lange. Aber machst auch gleich einige Fraktionen für den Erfolg "Der Wahnsinnige" mit. (n.B. für den Erfolg müssen Blutseegler und DDK gleichzeitig den Ruf haben)


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (19. Oktober 2010)

also stoff geht nicht -_- doof -.- naja was solls dann heoßt es wie dumm mops klatschen auch wenn 0 fun macht dank euch


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Oktober 2010)

weitere Infos für den Titel und die damit verbundenen Aufgaben findest du hier.


----------



## PumPam (19. Oktober 2010)

du musst mal in brachland unterhalb von ratschet schauen dort stehen blutsegelpiraten.
wenn du diese killst wird dir ruf beim dampfdruckkartell zugeschriebene aber du verlirst keine punkte bei blutsegelboukaniere


----------



## Ångela (19. Oktober 2010)

Zusammengefasst: bei allen anderen "Goblin"-Fraktionen questen, Winterquell usw., denn der Ruf, den man über die Questabgabe bekommt, der zählt immer für alle.

Anders wird es nicht gehen, aber wie schon erwähnt wurde, den "Blutsegel"-Titel behält man auch, wenn man sich bei BB wieder hochballert.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (3. November 2010)

soooo ich hab es geschaft das die genzen goblinfraktionen mich wieder mögen
so nun würed ich gerne ehrfürcjtig werden.. gibts daylies ab nem bestimmten ruf oder muss ich mobs killen ( -_- ) weiß da einer was genaueres?


----------



## Crush351 (3. November 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> soooo ich hab es geschaft das die genzen goblinfraktionen mich wieder mögen
> so nun würed ich gerne ehrfürcjtig werden.. gibts daylies ab nem bestimmten ruf oder muss ich mobs killen ( -_- ) weiß da einer was genaueres?



In Gadgetzan die Daylie "Wasserbeutelkopfgeld" oder so ähnlich machen...und mobs klatschen 

Und nicht gemachte Qs machen (also in Gadgetzan, Ewige Warte, Ratschet, Beutebucht).


----------



## Krezton (3. November 2010)

ob sich das noch lohnt ?wird der erfolg nicht mit dem nächsten patch entfernt ?


----------



## Shaila (3. November 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> soooo ich hab es geschaft das die genzen goblinfraktionen mich wieder mögen
> so nun würed ich gerne ehrfürcjtig werden.. gibts daylies ab nem bestimmten ruf oder muss ich mobs killen ( -_- ) weiß da einer was genaueres?



1. Meinen Guide (Signatur) angucken

2. Vieles der obrigen Kommentare kannst du an den Haken hängen.

3. Zu deinem Problem:

Generell gibt es, wenn man den Ruf bei den Blutseglern behalten will 2 Methoden. Die erste Methode besteht darin Piraten zu töten, Piraten, die dem Kartell feindlich gesonnen sind. Dazu zählen die Piraten südlich von Ratchet im Brachland, die Piraten östlich von Gadgetzan in Tanaris, die Piraten in der Venturer Bucht in den Grizzlyhügeln und die Piraten im Schlingendorntal ganz im Norden. Wobei das eigentlich keine Piraten sind.

Dann gibt es noch die Methode Düsterbruch. Dies ist die - nach eigenen Erfahrungen - effektivste Methode. Dabei gilt es, nach Düsterbruch in Feralas zu reisen. Man geht von vorne in die Ruine, bis man zu einer Arena kommt. An der geht man vorbei richtung Norden. Dort befindet sich Düsterbruch Nord. Dort öffnet man dann die Tür und betritt die Instanz. Dann fängst du an, solange Oger (Nur Oger, Wildtiere ignorieren) zu töten, bis ein "Gordokfesselschlüssel" droppt. Den hebst du auf und lässt von da an alles stehen. Danach gehst du weiter die Instanz entlang bis zu dem Punkt wo der Goblin steht. Dort gehst du die Rampe links hoch und holst oben in der Ecke das Ogergerbemittel. Während dem Weg nach unten zum Goblin haust du bereits alles um, was dasteht. Also alles rund um den Ort wo du das Gerbemittel geholt hast. Mit etwas Glück droppt dort bereits der nächste Schlüssel und du kannst das Gerbemittel abgeben und den Goblin befreien und gleich den nächsten Schlüssel looten.

Wenn keiner droppt, auf dem Rückweg alle Oger töten und looten. Rausgehen und die Instanz resetten. Dann wieder rein und das ganze von vorne, bis du ehrfürchtig bist. Sehr sehr langwierig, ich war unendlich froh wo ich fertig war.

Weitere wichtige Tipps:

- Ein Tundramammut des Reisenden ist ein imenser Vorteil. Runenstoff aufheben (Habe ungefähr 30.000 Gold allein mit Runenstoff gemacht)
- Bücher aufheben, geben entweder sehr viel Gold (140 Gold +) oder selbst für Rufpunkte bei Shendralar aufheben
- Der Mondsichelschlüssel zum Betreten der Instanz erhälst du durch eine Quest bei einem Pavillion westlich der Instanz
- Um die 2. Tür in Düsterbruch Nord zu öffnen musst du die Kiste vor der Tür öffnen
- Die Wachen haben eine höhere Chance, ebenso der Einzelkämpfer den Schlüssel zu droppen
- Der Tributrun ist nicht wichtig für dich, wenn du König bist, kannst du nichts mehr angreifen
- Wenn du den Ogeranzug anhast kannst du eine Wache nicht töten
- Du kannst nur einen Schlüssel/Ogeranzug tragen
- Es gibt einen 10% Rufbuff beim Pilgerfest
- Ohne Rufbonus = 350 Ruf für Schlüssel und 75 für Mittel und mit Bonus 385 und 82 Ruf
- Nach dem Befreien des Goblins spawnt eine Kiste, wo sehr wertvolle Mats drin sind, unter anderem Rezepte die bei uns für 500 Gold weggehen

Du kannst auch Wasserbeutel des Wüstenläufers im AH kaufen und in Gadgetzan abgeben, bringt aber nicht viel. Das wichtigste ist Durchhalte vermögen.

EDIT:

In der Instanz nicht durch die untere Tür am Anfang gehen, denn sonst kommst du in die Falsche Instanz.

EDIT 2:

Für das Gerbemittle brauchst du viel unverwüstliches Leder, Runenstoffballen und Runenstofffaden. Sehr sehr viel.


----------



## ZerocxVII (3. November 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> In Gadgetzan die Daylie "Wasserbeutelkopfgeld" oder so ähnlich machen...und mobs klatschen
> 
> Und nicht gemachte Qs machen (also in Gadgetzan, Ewige Warte, Ratschet, Beutebucht).


Wasserbeutelkopfgeld gibt nur 10 ruf


----------



## ZerocxVII (3. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> In der Instanz nicht durch die untere Tür am Anfang gehen, denn sonst kommst du in die Falsche Instanz.
> 
> EDIT 2:
> 
> Für das Gerbemittle brauchst du viel unverwüstliches Leder, Runenstoffballen und Runenstofffaden. Sehr sehr viel.



Das meiste davon waste brauchst ist in der Kiste hintern Goblin wenn man ihn befreit hat.


----------



## Shaila (3. November 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Das meiste davon waste brauchst ist in der Kiste hintern Goblin wenn man ihn befreit hat.



Nein, nur das Leder und das auch nicht immer.


----------



## bruderelfe (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
gibts in bb nicht mehr die möglichkeit stoff geegn ruf einzutauschen?


----------



## Babrossa (29. Mai 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts in bb nicht mehr die möglichkeit stoff geegn ruf einzutauschen?



Ich denke mal wenn das Zandalari-Gedönst mit den ganzen Quests wieder weg ist, wird man wieder Stoff abgeben können


----------



## Hubsi80 (28. Juni 2012)

Maribêlla schrieb:


> Für Beutebucht musst du 40 Seidenstoff und 4 rote Farbstoffe abgeben.
> Gibt glaub ich 500 ruf in Beutebucht
> und die anderen
> 250 ruf gadgetzan
> ...



kann man die quest nur einmal machen? hab nämlich 550 seidenstoff gefarmt weil ich glaubte dass man die öfters machen kann D


----------



## Grorgon2 (28. Juni 2012)

die stoff zu ruf quests wurden mit cata rausgenommen


----------



## Fakt (28. Juni 2012)

Grorgon2 schrieb:


> die stoff zu ruf quests wurden mit cata rausgenommen



Hmmmm, kann das noch jemand bestätigen? Meine nämlich mich zu erinnern, schon während Cata meinen Ruf damit wieder gepusht zu haben. Ich glaube, das geht also noch...!


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Juni 2012)

Ganz einfach zu überprüfen: fix nach Winterquell (über Hyjal-Portal) oder Tanaris (Dala-Portal) gereist und den jeweiligen Goblin gesucht. Die stehen immer nahe der jeweiligen Stadt.


----------



## Lokdelar (28. Juni 2012)

Wiederholbare Rufquests für´s DDK gibt es nach wie vor, erst vor kurzem in Tanaris so gepusht


----------



## Mikel1 (28. Juni 2012)

Nur der vor BB ist während der Zandalari Phase nicht sichtbar. 
Also wenn man die Questreihe begonnen und noch nicht beendet hat fix die Quests fertig machen und schon steht er wieder da.


----------



## iliketurtles (28. Juni 2012)

Grorgon2 schrieb:


> die stoff zu ruf quests wurden mit cata rausgenommen



Uhm, das ist Bullshit.
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen alle vier Dampfdruck-Fraktionen auf mindestens "Neutral" gebracht mit Stoffen.
Die Npcs stehen etwas außerhalb (man sieht die Npcs nicht auf der Karte weils ein blaues Fragezeigen ist ->wiederholbare Quest)

Die Quests geben +500 Ruf für die Fraktion bei der man abgibt, -500 für die Blutsegelbukaniere und jeweils +250 für die anderen drei Dampfdruckfraktionen (Ohne Rufboni von Menschen/Gildenlevel)

Die Quest für Beutebucht kann man nur so lange machen bis man bei Beutebucht "Neutral" ist.
Die Quest für Ratschet kann man nur so lange machen bis man bei Ratschet "Neutral" ist.
Und so weiter 

Npcs:
Beutebucht
Ratschet
Gadgetzan
Ewige Warte


----------

